# Arcam avr550 & avr850 & dirac



## wes (Aug 19, 2009)

Arcam unveils first Dolby Atmos receivers with Dirac Live at CEDIA Expo 2015

Arcam has unveiled its first Dolby Atmos AV receivers at CEDIA Expo 2015. The new AVR550 and AVR850 models feature seven HDMI 2.0a inputs with HDCP2.2, as well as high-end room correcting technology from Dirac Research. The pair feature three HDMI outs, two for dual display use and a third for multiroom. System control is offered through IR, RS232, IP and Arcam's own iOS MusicLife app. The duo also mark the return of the volume knob to Arcam’s AVR design. 

Both receivers are 7.1 designs - the headline AVR850 offers Class G amplification. Arcam has told Inside CI that it is also working on a four channel power amp for those users looking to install a 7.1.4 Atmos configuration. The receivers are also DTS:X ready - and will be firmware upgradable as and when the software becomes available. In the meantime, the focus is very much on Dolby Atmos.

“Dolby’s innovative approach to delivering sound that better connects viewers with the richness, detail and clarity of the on screen experience is something we are excited to deliver to our customers”, says Arcam CEO Charlie Brennan. “The ability to now deliver moving audio that fills the room with breathtaking detail and control is a ground-breaking achievement in the home theatre environment. In addition, Dirac Live for Arcam will provide users with world class precision room equalisation with amazingly transparent results.”

The AVR550 and AV850 will retail for £2,400 and £4,200 respectively, and will ship in November.

http://hifipig.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/arcam-avr850-previewone.jpg

http://www.chromapure.co.uk/files/AVR550_850%20Flier%20051015_C%281%29.pdf


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, that is a superb combination or performance and features. Buyers will need to reach deep into their pockets but will be handsomely rewarded.


----------



## wes (Aug 19, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> Wow, that is a superb combination or performance and features. Buyers will need to reach deep into their pockets but will be handsomely rewarded.


It would be great if they could have some reviews


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

wes said:


> It would be great if they could have some reviews


I'm getting ready to post a [long overdue] review of the AVR750. If they'll let me get my hands on a 550 or 850 I'll be sure to do a review of that as well.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Comments from forumers who have actually tried the first available units have started being posted:
https://www.avforums.com/threads/arcam-av550-inc-dirac-live.1985785/page-28#post-22950694

Flavio


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

A review of the Arcam AVR550 has been published in Germany... so this a link to the Google translation from German to English (better than expected I'd say):
https://translate.google.it/transla...s-atmos--mit-dirac-einmessung-fuer-3-300-eur/

Flavio


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmm noticed its not the preferred mic from MiniDSP. I assume the provided mic comes with a calibration file...

How is Dirac going to compensate for Atmos speakers ? I guess they haven't crossed that bridge yet...:sneeky::scratch:

The VFL looks realllllly outdated as does the front panel layout in general.... I also dont like the fact that it has to be internally cooled...


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

RTS100x5 said:


> How is Dirac going to compensate for Atmos speakers ? I guess they haven't crossed that bridge yet...


5.1.2 should be possible now... for the twelve channels of 7.1.4:
https://www.avforums.com/threads/arcam-av550-inc-dirac-live.1985785/page-47#post-23147694

Flavio


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Here a detailed review of Arcam's AVR 850:
https://www.avforums.com/review/arcam-avr850-7-channel-av-receiver-review.12448

and a user's review:
https://www.avforums.com/user-reviews/review/my-avr850-experience-so-far.273/

 Flavio


----------



## robfol (Mar 10, 2014)

In case you missed this

*DTS:X arrives on Arcam AVRs and with DIRAC for Height Channels
*
*ARCAM* AVR 390/550/850 CLASS-LEADING AV RECEIVERS

- DTS:X implemented v4.06 firmware delivers DTS:X & DTS Neural as promised, to the latest generation of Arcam AVRs 
- DIRAC Live app updated Updates the PC / Mac app with improvements & fixes (downloaded with Firmware package)
- DIRAC room correction for height channels v4.06 also includes the code to allow the relevant Arcam AVRs to use Dirac 
Live on the height channels. This makes a substantial improvement to Dolby ATMOS & DTS:X systems.

www.arcam.co.uk


----------



## robfol (Mar 10, 2014)

See latest post. DIRAC now operational for height channels.


----------

